# Is it time to start gluing ears?



## lokimonster (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi! So Loki is five and a half months old now and still has floppy ears for the most part. He has had days where his left ear will be up all day and then back down the next. His right ear has always been down, except for then he is playing or alert. When he is extra playful (or being naughty and stealing something), he will often fully or partially lift his ears up for a minute. Also when he wakes up from a nap, his ears usually do funny things and flop over on his head. 

Most of the time though, they are down and look like alert lab ears (also they are pretty large). Im wanting to make sure that I start taping early enough as his father had weak ears that needed help to stand. He is still heavily teething and this week seems to have the most going on as far as losing teeth (lost 2 canines yesterday) and new teeth coming in. 

Im wondering what your thoughts are about when I should start taping/gluing, and have of questions about that as well. 

Do you think it would be beneficial to start working on the ears now vs. waiting until 6 months or until he stops teething? 

Im thinking the breathe right strips/ skin bond sound like the easiest way to go. Would I need to order the skin bond or can I find it at a pharmacy?

What should I use to clean the ears with beforehand? I normally use white vinegar for ear cleaning, would that be fine to use before gluing?

Also… Loki LOVES playing in the kiddie pools at the dog park I bring him to. Will I have to keep his ears away from the water while they are glued?  

Sorry, I have so many questions! lol I really want to make sure I do all I can to help his ears stand… at the same time, I am enjoying how adorable they look right now! Anyways, any advice would be greatly appreciated! 
Thanks!


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I started at 5 months by 7.5 they were up. I used breathe right strips til 6.5 months but each time they came out his ear would flop few days later. Finally I got the ear forms left it in for 2 weeks straight never fell out added glue as needed. They finally stood for good. The trick is keep the strips or form in for a good 2-3 weeks if it falls out don't wait to see if it stays up reapply right away 

With the strips I used eyelash glue cvs. With forms I ordered the glue and forms from canine callidus. Vinegar and water I used to clean ear. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Taped 3 GSD's ears over the decades....this past time was the easiest and seemed least bothersome to the pup.

German shepherd soft ears get Dog Ear Supports - DogSport Gear

Ear forms and Tear Mender glue. simply, easy and no mess....and wait !!!!! There's more....if you order now...you'll get 2 sets of ear forms and 2 containers of Tear Mender glue..........additional shipping and handling charges will be added to the cost of this offer.


SuperG


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Good deal! If I had to repeat I would've needed more forms. There's no way they're reusable 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

They might be reusable.....I'm not positive...but when the form came out my last pup's ear..I could have reused it, I believe.


SuperG


----------



## lokimonster (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks! Would you say the forms do a better job than the strips? 
I like that the breathe right strips are less noticeable than the forms if you buy the clear ones. 
What happens if the forms get a little water splashed on them? would that be fine or do they need to stay completely dry? Its so hot and humid where I live that my pup pretty much needs to get sprayed with a hose to cool down when he plays outside so im hoping whatever I use for the ears can withstand getting a little bit wet if he accidentally splashes on his ears.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

When they get wet they will just fall off sooner. Then you just re do them. I would use the breathe right for few weeks if no progress get the forms. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lokimonster (Mar 8, 2014)

Okay thanks!


----------



## lokimonster (Mar 8, 2014)

Another question! Im ordering glue and breathe right strips today... was wondering if anyone has tried both tear mender and skin bond type glue, and if one is significantly better?
I've heard that skin bond is good... but I'd have to spend 2x as much and wait a whole week for shipping vs. tear mender, which qualifies for amazon prime 2 day shipping B)

I'll probably go ahead and order the tear mender to start out with... but if I hear that skin bond last a lot longer or is more waterproof, I'll probably order that too.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

We had more luck with tear mender


Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc


----------

